# Temperaturas mínimas em súbida acentuada - mito ou realidade?



## tozequio (31 Mai 2006 às 00:45)

Bem, depois deste fim de semana terem andado por valores que julgava impensáveis nesta zona norte do País durante o mês de Maio, decidi lançar mão à obra e fazer uma rápida análise do nº de dias com temperatura mínima igual ou superior a 20ºC na estação de Pedras Rubras. Estes dados são extraídos a partir apenas de uma observação dos gráficos do weatheronline, portanto posso errar quando o valor se encontra muito próximo dos 20ºC  

Aqui vão os resultados:

1982:      *4 * -                   valor mais elevado: próximo dos 22ºC (com série de 3 dias consecutivos)
1983:     *4 * -                  valor mais elevado: próximo dos 22ºC
1984:     *1* -                   valor mais elevado: próximo dos 21ºC
1985:     *3* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 22ºC (de destacar uma mínima de 21ºC no dia 2 de Dezembro)  
1986:     *0*  
1987:     *2* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 23ºC
1988:     *0*  
1989:     *6* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 21ºC (com 2 séries de 2 dias consecutivos)
1990:     *7* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 23ºC
1991:     *1* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 21ºC
1992:     *1* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 20ºC
1993:     *3* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 24ºC (com série de 2 dias consecutivos)
1994:     *2* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 26ºC
1995:     *1* -                    valor mais elevado: próximo dos 20ºC
1996:  O weather online não apresenta dados desde Janeiro até final de Agosto  
1997:    *2* -                     valor mais elevado: próximo dos 22ºC
1998:    *2* -                     valor mais elevado: próximo dos 23.5ºC
1999:    *1* -                     valor mais elevado: próximo dos 24ºC
2000:    *4* -                     valor mais elevado: próximo dos 22ºC (com série de 2 dias consecutivos)
2001:    *2* -                     valor mais elevado: próximo dos 20.5ºC
2002:    *1* -                     valor mais elevado: 21.9C (registado no dia 20 de Outubro, com a curiosidade de a máxima ter sido apenas 0.6ºC mais elevada)
2003:    *9* -                     valor mais elevado: 26.9ºC (registado no dia 20 de Junho, ocorreram ainda 3 séries de 2 dias consecutivos)
2004:    *4* -                     valor mais elevado: 22.3ºC (registado no dia 23 de Setembro)
2005:    *9* -                     valor mais elevado: 24.6ºC (registado no dia 8 de Junho, ocorreram ainda 2 séries de 3 dias consecutivos e 1 série de 2 dias consecutivos)
2006:    *1* -                     valor mais elevado: 23.5ºC (registado no dia 29 de Maio)

Parece que realmente nos últimos anos para uma tendência para o aumento quer do nº de dias acima de 20ºC (as chamadas noites tropicais). Pode ser apenas temporário como a sequência de 1989-1990, mas parece-me que infelizmente desta vez é para ficar. 

Seria interessante ouvir as vossas opiniões sobre esta tema


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 10:49)

Boas!!

Tá provado com analise em séries longas de temperatura máxima e minima, que nos últimos anos a tendência de aumento da temperatura minima é maior do que da temperatura máxima!!

Por exemplo para Lisboa a tendência da Tmin foi de +0.59ºC/Dec, desde os anos 80, enquanto a Tmax foi de +0.29ºC/Dec.

No Porto a tendência da Tmin foi de +0.56ºC/Dec e a Tmax de +0.4/Dec.


Quem quiser saber mais informações sobre o tema, ler : http://www.siam.fc.ul.pt/SIAM_Book/2_ClimateScenarios.pdf

(já agora, isto devia estar na climatologia)


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 12:49)

Em Bragança, nos últimos 5 anos, o mês de Maio apresentou quase sempre uma anomalia positiva, tanto na máxima como na mínima. Mas a anomalia foi bem mais elevada na temperatura máxima.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 12:59)

E em termos anuais DAN???


----------



## Seringador (31 Mai 2006 às 13:04)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Boas!!
> 
> Tá provado com analise em séries longas de temperatura máxima e minima, que nos últimos anos a tendência de aumento da temperatura minima é maior do que da temperatura máxima!!
> 
> ...



Bem o projecto do Corte Real dá-me vontade de rir...

pq se verificarmos registos do sec. 19 verificamos que exitiu um periodo muito quente.... na minha opinião não passam de ciclos e acho demagogo pensar num Portugal a 100 anos todo inundado...
O que me preocupa mais são as temperaturas máximas pq esrtas é que são o perigo e considerado risco natural e para a saúde pública!
Boa análise DAN!


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 14:20)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> E em termos anuais DAN???



Em termos anuais observam-se comportamentos muito diversos. Os meses com maior anomalia positiva correspondem à Primavera e Verão, destacando-se bastante o mês de Junho.
Estas anomalias são feitas com base na normal de 1961-1990.
Para os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto só tenho dados até 2005.






Depois coloco as anomalias da temperatura máxima e da mínima.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 14:35)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem o projecto do Corte Real dá-me vontade de rir...
> 
> pq se verificarmos registos do sec. 19 verificamos que exitiu um periodo muito quente.... na minha opinião não passam de ciclos e acho demagogo pensar num Portugal a 100 anos todo inundado...
> O que me preocupa mais são as temperaturas máximas pq esrtas é que são o perigo e considerado risco natural e para a saúde pública!
> Boa análise DAN!



O projecto SIAM não tem nada com o Corte Real !!   Mas sim com o Filipe Duarte Santos.

Continuo a dizer que não só com as máximas que nos temos que preocupar...
Em termos de risco natural as Tmin também vão ter impactos..e um desses impactos será nos incendios...


----------



## Seringador (31 Mai 2006 às 16:00)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> O projecto SIAM não tem nada com o Corte Real !!   Mas sim com o Filipe Duarte Santos.
> 
> Continuo a dizer que não só com as máximas que nos temos que preocupar...
> Em termos de risco natural as Tmin também vão ter impactos..e um desses impactos será nos incendios...



mas o corte Real apoiou e deu a cara na televisão pelo SIAM  
Para os incêndios em Portugal não é um factor de risco pq independentemente das variáveis que possam influenciar o risco de incêndio, eles vão sempre existir por causas naturais!!??   
É que as causas naturais em portugal é igual a homem... e interesses..
Mas mais importante que as temp. minimas é o facto de não existir humidade suficiente, que diminui com  o aumento das temperaturas máximas....


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 16:15)

Já que falam da temperatura máxima  
Em Bragança, é na temperatura máxima que se observam as maiores anomalias positivas e particularmente nos meses mais quentes. Novamente o mês de Junho aparece bem destacado. 






As anomalias da temperatura mínima não são tão elevadas e até aparecem alguns meses com valores negativos. Também aqui se destaca o mês de Junho, embora menos que na temperatura máxima.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 16:23)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> mas o corte Real apoiou e deu a cara na televisão pelo SIAM
> Para os incêndios em Portugal não é um factor de risco pq independentemente das variáveis que possam influenciar o risco de incêndio, eles vão sempre existir por causas naturais!!??
> É que as causas naturais em portugal é igual a homem... e interesses..
> Mas mais importante que as temp. minimas é o facto de não existir humidade suficiente, que diminui com  o aumento das temperaturas máximas....




De certeza ??? Acho que ele tem outro projecto pela U. de Evora que nao tem nada a ver com o SIAM..nao tas a fazer confusao??  

Então vou ver se explico melhor...Pelo aumento da Tmax, vais ter mais incendios...mas pelo aumento da Tmin, vais ter incendios com maior duração visto que a temperatura a noite é maior...Era nessa optica que estava a dizer que a Tmin, vai ter influencia nos incendios, não pelo número, mas sim pela duração dos mesmos...


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 17:02)

Para os incêndios a temperatura não me parece um factor determinante. Os factores mais importantes são a humidade e a intensidade do vento. Claro, em Portugal, os baixos valores de humidade estão normalmente associados a temperaturas elevadas. Mas nem sempre é assim. Há situações em que se observam valores extremamente baixos de humidade mesmo com temperaturas baixas. Nessas circunstâncias podem ocorrer e têm mesmo ocorrido incêndios florestais.


----------



## Seringador (31 Mai 2006 às 19:01)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Para os incêndios a temperatura não me parece um factor determinante. Os factores mais importantes são a humidade e a intensidade do vento. Claro, em Portugal, os baixos valores de humidade estão normalmente associados a temperaturas elevadas. Mas nem sempre é assim. Há situações em que se observam valores extremamente baixos de humidade mesmo com temperaturas baixas. Nessas circunstâncias podem ocorrer e têm mesmo ocorrido incêndios florestais.



;Mas o incêndios não nascem como cogumelos 
Sim Dan, como o que aconteceu ano passado na serra da Estrela
Bem é o que nos espera na próxima semana humidade muito baixa - 30% e valores com menos 15 a 20%, contudo não são variáveis de ignição, mas sim de combustão, isto é facilitam a propagação e a combustão dos materiais.
Alex, posso estar enganado mas, vi ele a não falar mal do projecto, não sei como julgar...


----------



## Dan (31 Mai 2006 às 19:52)

Como é óbvio os incêndios não nascem, são sempre provocados por alguém, quer por acidente, quer de forma deliberada, na maior parte dos casos. Mas de qualquer maneira vai dar no mesmo. Com um baixo teor de humidade e vento com alguma intensidade, tanto dá 35ºC como -5ºC, a facilidade de propagação não deve ser assim tão diferente.


----------



## Seringador (1 Jun 2006 às 10:58)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Como é óbvio os incêndios não nascem, são sempre provocados por alguém, quer por acidente, quer de forma deliberada, na maior parte dos casos. Mas de qualquer maneira vai dar no mesmo. Com um baixo teor de humidade e vento com alguma intensidade, tanto dá 35ºC como -5ºC, a facilidade de propagação não deve ser assim tão diferente.



De facto a propagação poderá ser diferente


----------



## dj_alex (1 Jun 2006 às 12:57)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Como é óbvio os incêndios não nascem, são sempre provocados por alguém, quer por acidente, quer de forma deliberada, na maior parte dos casos. Mas de qualquer maneira vai dar no mesmo. Com um baixo teor de humidade e vento com alguma intensidade, tanto dá 35ºC como -5ºC, a facilidade de propagação não deve ser assim tão diferente.




Hum...se mantiveres o vento e o baixo teor de humidade, e se só variares a temperatura (tou a falar a temperatura à noite) a facilidade de propagação nao varia?? 

Quanto podemos testar isto???    de preferencia no Inverno..se não vamos todos presos


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2006 às 18:11)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Hum...se mantiveres o vento e o baixo teor de humidade, e se só variares a temperatura (tou a falar a temperatura à noite) a facilidade de propagação nao varia??


Pode variar

Mas quais os factores que provocam a maior variação?
Temperatura do ar
Intensidade do vento
Humidade relativa

Eu apostava nos dois últimos.



			
				dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Quanto podemos testar isto???    de preferencia no Inverno..se não vamos todos presos



Nem no Inverno se deve brincar com o fogo


----------



## dj_alex (2 Jun 2006 às 10:39)

Apos uma busca rápida descobri umas quantas páginas sobre incendios Ainda não tive tempo de ler..mas parecem-me interessantes!!  

http://www.igeo.pt/IGEO/portugues/Novidades_eventos/eventos/esig2002/p035.pdf

http://www.naturlink.pt/canais/Artigo.asp?iArtigo=9856&iCanal=12176&iSubCanal=12177&iLingua=1

http://pinho.floresta.ufpr.br/~firelab/incendios.html

http://www.defesacivil.rj.gov.br/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=117

Esta última é bastante interessante :

" Os elementos climáticos mais importantes, para a avaliação do comportamento do fogo, são: a temperatura ambiente, a umidade relativa do ar e o regime eólico (ventos – sua intensidade e direção). A literatura mundial afirma, inclusive, que o clima é o fator preponderante na propagação dos incêndios florestais, e, de certa forma, os demais elementos (vegetação e relevo) são por ele demasiadamente influenciados, embora o contrário também ocorra.

A temperatura ambiente alta, associada a uma baixa umidade relativa do ar, pressiona e favorece o princípio do poder evaporativo nos vegetais, tornando-os mais secos e, conseqüentemente, mais combustíveis. Por sua vez os ventos alimentam a combustão e direcionam os incêndios, facilitando, portanto, sua propagação.
"

Acho que não podemos ver os 3 factores que estavamos a discutir em separado, mas sim uma conjugação dos 3!!


----------



## tozequio (23 Jul 2006 às 03:03)

*Noites tropicais estão a aumentar em Portugal *

A onda de calor que atingiu o País na última semana e meia bateu alguns recordes e tornou-se por isso "a mais significativa" desde o mês de Julho desde 1941, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). Além de ter afectado quase todo o território, o que é pouco habitual, durou muitos dias (11 no Alentejo).
A outra faceta mais relevante foi o número inédito de noites tropicais consecutivas registadas em vários locais do País. Este último dado inscreve-se - e reforça -, aliás, uma tendência que hoje já é clara: "a de que o número de noites tropicais está a aumentar no território do Continente desde meados da década de 70", como afirmou ao DN a climatologista Fátima Espírito-Santo, do IM.
É a temperatura mínima, que para isso deve ser igual ou superior a 20º Celsius, que define noite tropical. Durante esta onda de calor, Faro, por exemplo, viveu 11 noites tropicais consecutivas, Almodôvar dez e a Zebreira, no Alentejo, 12. Neste mesmo período, coube a Lisboa somar oito destas noites quentes sucessivas, batendo um recorde com 16 anos. Mais significativo ainda, o Porto, muito pouco atreito a estas tropicalidades, foi bafejado com seis noites consecutivas de temperaturas acima dos 20º Celsius, quando o seu anterior máximo era de duas - e oito dias de onda de calor, o que é ali verdadeiramente inédito também.
As noites tropicais não são novidade em Portugal continental, mas não eram tão frequentes até meados da década de 70 - e muito menos assim, consecutivas, num mês de Julho, pouco atreito a ondas de calor. Os números apontam, porém, uma tendência clara. Tome-se o exemplo de Lisboa outra vez. A partir de 1975 há um aumento significativo e sustentado deste fenómeno. "Passámos de sete noites tropicais por ano, na década de 70, para 20 por ano, no fim da década de 90", explica Fátima Espírito-Santo, sublinhando que "há desde então um crescimento de quatro noites tropicais por década, o que mostra uma tendência que se pode considerar significativa".
Os valores das temperaturas mínimas registados por todo o País na última semana e meia ultrapassaram, de resto, ou igualaram, os maiores valores absolutos anteriormente observados para um mês de Julho em algumas estações. Isto é, afinal, algo que se inscreve no padrão das últimas três décadas para o território continental: o do aumento do valor médio das temperaturas mínimas. 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
Fonte: Diário de Notícias


----------



## Iceberg (25 Jul 2006 às 19:03)

Boa Tarde a todos.

De facto, de todas as alterações climáticas (ou variabillidades climáticas, esta análise daria pano para mangas), uma das que eu considero mais notáveis nos últimos 20 anos, tem a ver com a nítida subida das temperaturas mínimas do ar, criando verdadeiras noites tropicais. E, curiosamente, esse facto tem ocorrido com particular incidência no Litoral Norte, incluindo a vizinha Galiza. Quem não se recorda dos dias consecutivos de nevoeiros, nortadas frescas, neblinas, nuvens baixas, que ciclicamente entravam de NW, afectando as costas portuguesas. Agora, existem cada vez mais dias e noites, em que o calor é mais intenso junto ao mar, do que no interior.


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2006 às 20:59)

O IM tem um estudo interessante em que mostra a evolução da temperatura no Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto) em Portugal, no período de 1930 a 2003. Nesses gráficos é bem evidente a subida da temperatura, tanto a máxima como a mínima, nos últimos 30 anos. Também é interessante constatar que a década de 70 apresenta os verões mais frios da série. 

http://web.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ap_00_03.pdf

De qualquer forma, os verões os últimos 6 ou 7 anos têm sido particularmente quentes, nomeadamente os de 2003 e 2005 e o deste ano parece ir pelo mesmo caminho. 
Este mês de Julho também tem apresentado valores de temperatura mínima particularmente elevados aqui em Bragança, mas isso pode ficar a dever-se aos valores de humidade anormalmente elevados que se têm observado, também associado a um elevado número de dias de trovoada e precipitação.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jul 2006 às 12:16)

o valor da tendência de aumento da temperatura minima é maior do que o valor da temperatura máxima!!!

Por isso é realidade...e não mito


----------

